# NOT finished, but still want to show.



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

These aren't all finished and but all the main structure and build are finished. All my tombstones were from DollarTree supplies except for one butterfly hinge.
Tall is 4'7". Medium is 30' to 36". Smalls are 20". Roughly.
















These little guys are from dollartree "garland" and the clock from an auction.








So, any opinions on full out tombstone painting or letting be?
The Obelisks I figured were about $6 before crosses and hotglue seams. Skully is $5 plus left over scraps and a butterfly hinge found in the back of my garage.
I also hit triple 7s at the auction and got 2 more fully working lanterns and a mirror that is in a gorgously horrendous plastic frame all for $20. Not spectacular but good finds for my area of the state.








Thanks for inspiration from folks. Sorry that there are too many of you to name individually. Its my first year for actually building anything.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like you have been busy. Everything look very nice. Homemade props are the best. You will get a lot pf people asking, where did you get that?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

ALL the tombstone parts are from dollar tree? Even the foam board? I am assuming they are made of foam board. They are really very good. When they are finished they will be great. I like the accents.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

You have been busy. Everything is looking good. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

I like those a lot


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is one of the tombstones going to have a hand pointing to one side with the epitaph "I'm with Stupid"?

Tombstones look great even unfinished, love the clock with skellies, and that mirror is beautifully tacky


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

The two towers are my favorite!

Here's a simple tombstone painting plan I heard from the folks at DC Graveyard in a Hauntcast:

1. Spray paint the entire tombstone black.
2. Using a sea-sponge roller, go over with dark grey then light grey.

The lettering will remain black and pop once you go over with the 2 greys. The sea sponge roller is key since it leaves a "speckled" finish. A hand-held sea sponge could be used to do the same thing, but the roller would be much faster.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Just to clarify what Warrant said... Spray paint meant using airbrush with latex paints. Do NOT use canned spraypaint as it will eat away all your beautiful work. However the Krylon H20 spray is fine since it's latex but at about $5 bucks a can it can get expensive. It also has a tendency to clog the nozzle.

Spray though is fast. But if you want to save money just get some oops paint and tint it black then roll the base coat on with a regular roller. Then use the sea-sponge for the additional grey coats.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice I love the stupid stones.


----------



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

Damn Roxy beat me to the punch , I like the I'm with stupid idea.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

I think it was a saying i picked up from one of the forums that was "You just can't fix stupid." I think it might have been Terra? that posted it. I liked it enough that I saw twin stones with a few body parts laying loose around. Most of the lettering is cut through with tissue sealed to the inside. I was thinking of lighting up the inside with some old xmas lights. Both Stupids, the Celticish cross, and Skully has holes behind ever little face for lights to pop into. He's got a door in the back so I can fix the lights in come October.
Dollartree foamboard. Litterally 1/4 inch thick but surprisingly sturdy with paper adhered to both sides. Just check the craft section for hotglue, gun, and the wood crosses. 
I was plannin on stickin the mirror to a stone and leaving it as a eye catcher for the littler ones to get a kick out of. The glass is reversed for the pic.
Oh and all the stones are hollow. The Obelisks are actually rather springy cause of it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very cool.. 
I like the obelisk towers also ..I really need some of those too.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

NICE!! Luv the tombstones...especially the obelisks...very authentic!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Job!! I hope when I get a chance to may some tombstones they come out as half as good as your's did.  Can't wait to see how they come out painted.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work they look great. Home made stuff is definatley the best, and it gives you alot of pride to know you built it yourself.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

*9 out of 11 done.*

Done. well, except for stringing lights.
























This one just needs "trick or treat" glued on and painted and it'll be done.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice job. Can't believe foamboard is only 1/4" thick. We often have a lot of rain and wind in Oct and think these would blow over even if staked. Do you keep yours out all month?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool nicely done! I will have to check out this 1/4 inch foam board. Maybe I can cut it on the foam cutting table.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice! Great stones.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful....especially the one with the corpse on it? very creepy! great job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Props to be proud of!


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Madmomma. I just got most of these made up this past month. No, I don't expect them to really last past Halloween, But I live like a college student, with half their storage space.  I'll be staking them down when I have them set up on Halloween day. When I took the pics it was slightly breezy and was kinda funny to watch the little ones wobble back and forth on the bamboo garden stakes holding them up.
Hpropman, I had no problem cutting them with the dollar stores knockoff exacto knife. Just keeping to my guidelines was a bit awkward. The boards are 30"x20" with paper on each side. They were only a little awkward to shift while making them on a tv table. The littlest ones are the width of the boards tall.
Thanks everyone for commenting. These are my first time really "building" anything even if it felt more like arts and crafts day in elementary school.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I think you did awesome! Kudos!!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow, you got some stones there! I really like the grand father clock too, you don't see those a lot, and those little skellies wreaking havoc on it crack me up. Good job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

. These are my first time really "building" anything even if it felt more like arts and crafts day in elementary school. [/QUOTE]

Great job on your 1st build. I wish my first tombstones would have turned out that good.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, I really like the lady with the bird. Cool idea!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The lady with the bird is so cool. It is really spooky! Great job!!!!


----------



## MrKrinkle (Sep 29, 2009)

Golf Clap all around great job... I'm just so proud of you I think Im gonna get a lil misty in my eye... but seriously great work be proud... go ahead pat yourself on the back...


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome props!!
They will look fantastic when you are done, please post some finished pics.


----------



## Arastorm (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice work. Like the weather look on the tombstones.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, I do believe I posted a group shot of the finished ones. But I do have 2 more that are only now just assembled. I haven't got pics of those 2 yet. Just used a sponge to dab on grey paint. I'm amazed how sturdy that cheap presentation project foam board workes. Just used hot glue for assembling.


----------

